# Cruze Stormtrooper 2.0 UPDATE



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

So I believe since my last thread I have added stickers and tint as well as new plasti-dipped items. Only thing left now is a black roof and some 18" black wheels with a slight drop. Hopefully tax return can do that for me! Probably throw some HIDs in there too. Until then enjoy some quick iPhone pics. Let me know what you think!

(And yes that is the Jake Skull from the Corvette Racing Team, which they do not use anymore)


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

vinyl or plasti dip for the roof?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

did u plasti dip those hubcaps?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> vinyl or plasti dip for the roof?


Most likely vinyl. Not the carbon fiber. Possibly a gloss or matte black.



MjC said:


> did u plasti dip those hubcaps?


Yea, temporary until I find some rims I like.


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

looks good =]


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

CruzeFTW said:


> looks good =]


Thank you!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks great to see another clean LS on these forums.

Not to fond of the chrome/silver license plate holes and the vette team logo is a little big for my taste, but you got one clean looking Cruze. Cant wait to see some rims and the blacked out roof


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am going skiing this week man .I am not going to put one more cent in this for a while have fun and peace out bro.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Looks great to see another clean LS on these forums.
> 
> Not to fond of the chrome/silver license plate holes and the vette team logo is a little big for my taste, but you got one clean looking Cruze. Cant wait to see some rims and the blacked out roof


Thanks! Yea, not many LS owners. The Vette skull wasn't what I had hoped it to be, way to big. I will be removing it in a couple weeks when I get my new sticker and getting a much smaller Vette skull for the side window. As for the license plate bolts I had no other choice at the time. They will be painted white shortly though. I'll be sure to make another update with the oncoming new additions!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea that's a nice looking LS. I have a white LS as well. I really want to get my windows tinted this spring/summer. It's amazing how nice the front end looks without the license plate on there. Why can't Ohio get rid of them? Some stock fog lights would look good on that front end instead of that black plastic. I would love to get some gunmetal rims but I have other stuff I need to pay off before I go that route. Again, nice car. Cars always look their best when they're not overstated. :goodjob:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the ls is the show while everyone with a 1.4 trys to make them go fast bwhahaha


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> Thanks! Yea, not many LS owners. The Vette skull wasn't what I had hoped it to be, way to big. I will be removing it in a couple weeks when I get my new sticker and getting a much smaller Vette skull for the side window. As for the license plate bolts I had no other choice at the time. They will be painted white shortly though. I'll be sure to make another update with the oncoming new additions!


Sounds awesome, I've been toying with forming a LS club here on the forums, I'm thinking of dusting off photoshop and making a little title, but thats only if other LS guys would be interested.



4piecekit said:


> Yea that's a nice looking LS. I have a white LS as well. I really want to get my windows tinted this spring/summer. It's amazing how nice the front end looks without the license plate on there. Why can't Ohio get rid of them? Some stock fog lights would look good on that front end instead of that black plastic. I would love to get some gunmetal rims but I have other stuff I need to pay off before I go that route. Again, nice car. Cars always look their best when they're not overstated. :goodjob:


I'm working on fabing up a custom license plate & doing something with the fog lamps, still not sure on the fog lamps, but we'll see.



jakkaroo said:


> the ls is the show while everyone with a 1.4 trys to make them go fast bwhahaha


Show unless Jerry can make a Turbo kit that is. Or until one of us is willing to invest and re-build their LS to handle the boost pressure.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> Yea that's a nice looking LS. I have a white LS as well. I really want to get my windows tinted this spring/summer. It's amazing how nice the front end looks without the license plate on there. Why can't Ohio get rid of them? Some stock fog lights would look good on that front end instead of that black plastic. I would love to get some gunmetal rims but I have other stuff I need to pay off before I go that route. Again, nice car. Cars always look their best when they're not overstated. :goodjob:


Thanks. California laws say that you have to have the front plate on and have no tint on the driver and passenger windows buuuuut I have no plate and limo tint on my windows so I'm just hoping not to get pulled over. And I'll be adding the LED fog light strip on the front.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Sounds awesome, I've been toying with forming a LS club here on the forums, I'm thinking of dusting off photoshop and making a little title, but thats only if other LS guys would be interested


I'm actually a graphic designer. I could probably hook up a sick logo in illustrator for the club.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I ran without a front plate on my Celica until I got an $80 fix-it ticket. I always feared putting the plate in my front window because of it becoming lethal in an accident. In Ohio the law states the driver's and pax window cannot be more than 50% tinted. I'm not a fan of the two-tone look so I am going to do 30% all around. And I wouldn't mind an LS club to show some love for us 1.8s.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> I ran without a front plate on my Celica until I got an $80 fix-it ticket. I always feared putting the plate in my front window because of it becoming lethal in an accident. In Ohio the law states the driver's and pax window cannot be more than 50% tinted. I'm not a fan of the two-tone look so I am going to do 30% all around. And I wouldn't mind an LS club to show some love for us 1.8s.


I've gotten fix it tickets on my Camaro for no license plate, black tail lamps and no muffler so I'm no stranger to those sadly  

I'll see if I have time to design one. Someone should make a thread in the appropriate section for suggestions on the look of the design and link me to it. I'd be happy to get started on it.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I ran without a front plate on my Celica until I got an $80 fix-it ticket. I always feared putting the plate in my front window because of it becoming lethal in an accident. In Ohio the law states the driver's and pax window cannot be more than 50% tinted. I'm not a fan of the two-tone look so I am going to do 30% all around. And I wouldn't mind an LS club to show some love for us 1.8s.


I hope the cops in Ohio aren't as bad as they are in New York! I got a $90 tint ticket for both my front AND rear windows (NY both are illegal) on a 30% tint job. Smh.. mine aren't even dark -_-

My buddy just got his 10th no front plate ticket as well. He gets them dismissed because he took a picture of his car with the plate on before he took it off so the judge throws them out. Why waste all that time in court though?


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice man. My girl has an LS as well. I put some nice 20's on it did the fog lights painted the mirrors and eibachs. I was contemplating on doing the center part of the front bumper like yours. Now I can show her to see if she likes it. But very nice, cant wait to see what it looks like with the wheels.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> I've gotten fix it tickets on my Camaro for no license plate, black tail lamps and no muffler so I'm no stranger to those sadly
> 
> I'll see if I have time to design one. Someone should make a thread in the appropriate section for suggestions on the look of the design and link me to it. I'd be happy to get started on it.


Send me a PM, I have a couple ideas, but if you can do the photoshop work thats time off my hands. I'll let you make one or two designs and then we'll send them out through PM to jakk, patman, and a couple other LS owners to decide which one we want to rock. Then i'll even try and get a vinyl/sticker made thats about the same size as the cruzetalk decal that can be an extra add-on.


----------

